# What's the norm when it comes to grooming your pup?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

My groomer said every 6 weeks or so.I was happy with it except his nais were just cut not filed b/c when he jumped up on me he scratched my legs and she said that once he walks a littleon the sidwalk they'll get better.
They charged me 45.00,is that the norm as well??
Thanks


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I bathe my dogs every 1-2 weeks. I also trim the pads, belly, etc... I have taken them in for a professional groom but i dont feel they do any better than i do, so its saves me a TON of money to do it myself. I get their nails clipped every 2 weeks(i dont do that because they have black nails!). I have never seen anyone clip then file nails-so i am not sure about that.$45 is about average here. I have seen higher prices also.
I have heard that dogs who walk regularly on concrete etc... dont have to have their nails trimmed as often because that surface works like a file on the nails. I have heard that a few times. But my dogs are hardly ever walk on that.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dot, i was just looking at your grooming pics for Duncan(sooo cute!) & it looks like you keep your pup clipped. I would probably be crazy enough to try cutting my pups hair but would end up getting a pro to do it. I dont cut my dogs hair. They did have a horrible groom job a few months ago & Tripp's hair is just starting to grow out(he was NOT supposed to get a hair cut, grrr!).


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was very satisfied overalll,except for his nails.We do take him on long walks on the streets so hopefully they wont be sharp for long.They were very nice and friendly at the groomers and since it's right around the corner,its very convenient.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The closest groomer to me is about 45 minutes away! Maybe thats why i am motivated to groom them myself. Or perhaps its the fact that i am getting my 3rd Hav & need to save $$$$!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Prices to groom a Hav in my area (shampoo, blowdry, hair...the works) range anywhere from $45 to $65 depending on where you go. Mine would probably charge closer to $60 (I do Bugsy myself for now) and I think that's a lot as I pay $80 (each) for my standards and they are a LOT of work!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We take Brady every 4-6 weeks and it is $60. I have the same problem with the nails. They are very sharp after they are cut. It will take a day or two, but they do get dull. By the way, he looks great!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We paid $53 for Pepper's first groomer's visit. It was the full spa treatment. Bath, condition, coat trim, ears and nails. 

When we took him in for a bath and condition only, it was $28.

Now Pepper is getting a bath at home every week. I take him to the groomers once a month for a sanitary and nail trim. We do the ears at home but I'm not comfortable taking scissors to him at this point. :fear: 

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot, Duncan look great and that price is the going rate around here, also.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

That is what I charge for the clip that duncun looks like...you can ask your groomer to grind the nails after she clips them. But some dogs won't tollerate the dremal so all that is left is to clip them. I am sure they will try if you ask them to.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico hasn't been to the groomer yet, but our friends who have a Havanese told me they pay $65. Their Hav ends up getting scalped about every other time she goes because of mats - I'm hoping that when I take Nico he can be scissored. We give Nico a bath once a week (except this week - I'm holding off because he just got his flea and tick treatment), we brush him a few times a week (although probably not thoroughly enough) and we clean his ears out once or twice a week. He got a complimentary nail trim at the vet's office when he had his 2nd set of shots, and my 13 year old clipped his nails again today and trimmed his paws. He has black nails so we're trying to trim them just a little bit every other week. We are total novices at grooming and don't really know what we're doing, but we're trying our best to do the stuff that we think needs to be done between hair cuts. What else does the groomer do? I'm thinking we'll take Nico within the month for his first visit. When do most dogs visit the groomer for the first time?


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I took Racquet to be groomed once and thank heavens the grooomer was exeprienced with Havanese and gave him a perfect puppy cut, nails and ears , sacs drained, bath and blow dry-$35.00. That is a great price in our area.
His coat is very heavy and within two weeks he needed a trim.
Elayne


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Sunnygirl,
Is Nico a chocolate??or is he black??Har to tell in the pic.
My groomer did a sham[poo,hair cut,nail cut,ears cleaned and hair pulled and blow dry.I believe that is all. There are plenty of groomers in my area,but for now I am happy with the groomer Duncan went to.


----------

